# 124k Honda Civic Diesel Tidy Up.



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello again, here's one that I've been working on over the past few weeks in between other things. It's a 2007 Honda Civic Diesel done approx 124k. Not too bad overall with the usual things to contend with. Inside again not bad just bitty with crumbs, hair, old sweets & ingrained carpets due to the lack of overmats. Not going too mad on this just trying to get an overall improvement. Here are some before shots......

WP_20160417_12_30_52_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_31_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_31_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_31_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_31_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_31_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_31_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_32_08_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_32_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_32_20_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_32_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_32_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_32_50_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_33_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_33_10_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_33_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_33_35_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_33_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_33_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_34_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_34_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_34_37_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_34_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_34_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_35_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_35_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_35_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_35_37_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_36_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_36_30_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_36_40_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_36_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_37_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_37_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_37_22_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_37_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_37_52_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_38_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_38_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_38_33_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_38_39_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_38_44_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_38_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_39_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_39_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_39_52_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_12_40_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

As usual plenty to get on with.......as mentioned before my usual process using AS products was applied to decontaminate etc. Here are a few quick shots after that process.......

WP_20160417_19_00_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_19_00_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_19_00_33_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_19_00_44_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_19_00_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_19_01_10_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160417_19_43_36_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick polish on the bonnet with Menz.....

WP_20160417_19_44_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Next up have a go at improving the interior.....

WP_20160418_11_02_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160418_11_02_30_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160418_11_02_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Unbolted the seats to get better access.....

WP_20160418_12_18_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Found a penny!

WP_20160418_12_18_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Passenger side done using the dry vac only.....

WP_20160418_15_06_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160418_15_07_00_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Drivers foot well the same....

WP_20160418_15_07_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Didn't get chance to touch it for a week - carried on where I left off then cleaned the seats etc with AS G101 and extracted with the Wet Vac.....

WP_20160418_15_07_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160426_16_48_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160426_16_49_08_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160426_16_49_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160426_16_49_25_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160426_16_49_36_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160426_16_49_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

The next day I had all the Wheels off to clean and tidy up the Arches etc. Sorry no pics of this as I was dodging the Hail and Sleet!

Quick couple of shots with the Wheels Done......

WP_20160427_15_23_10_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160427_15_23_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSC_0040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSC_0041 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSC_0043 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will try and get some Finished shots today if the weather is ok...

Cheers for now.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant as always. I'm a big fan of these cars


----------



## AndyED (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice job! Looks like the grey outer trim has come out really nice - can I ask what you used? I can't get mine to look as good as that!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Excellent work as always :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Ahhhhh, nice Friday afternoon reading.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nice once again. Dont get why folk dont put mats in, you can get a cheap set for next to nothing.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again....managed to get some shots in the ever changing weather! As usual there is a few.......

DSC_0005 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0006 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0007 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0008 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0009 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0021 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0024 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0025 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0027 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0028 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0029 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0030 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0032 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0033 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0034 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0035 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0038 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0039 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0041 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0042 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0043 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0044 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0047 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0048 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0052 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0059 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0063 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0064 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0068 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0069 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0073 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0078 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0080 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0083 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0084 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0087 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0088 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0090 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0091 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0093 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0095 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0096 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0097 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0098 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0100 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0103 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0109 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0112 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0117 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0118 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0119 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0120 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0121 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0122 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0123 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0124 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0051 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking if you bothered to get this far!

Cheers


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Super work as ever 

and yeah I agree with what has been said about mats, even a cheap set of tailored mats is better than nothing, and ingraining dirt and wearing the carpet away!!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Top notch job as usual! Love your threads.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great work chum as always. It's incredible how you can bring them back from the dead lol. 

Keep 'em coming!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly as usual, that civic has worn those miles very well, just shows how well they're screwed together. Never had a Honda myself, one of the few makes I've not had in my 20 something years.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

loving the work, the reflection and your photos


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Top work fella :thumb:


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Mate any tips on how you clean the interior (routine) as yours are spot on? also what combo on door hinges etc?
Thanks


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job as ever fella


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Brilliant work as usual


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Smashing work once again.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments - really appreciate that.



AndyED said:


> Nice job! Looks like the grey outer trim has come out really nice - can I ask what you used? I can't get mine to look as good as that!


Hi - thanks. I used Autoglym Bumper Care (the green stuff) first to re colour the trim then applied AS Highstyle to create a slight sheen.



H-M3 said:


> Hi Mate any tips on how you clean the interior (routine) as yours are spot on? also what combo on door hinges etc?
> Thanks


Hi.......usually dry vac the interior first using a variety of brushes to get in all the crevices etc. Sometimes seats come out depending how bad the car is. Finally clean all the plastics and seats/carpets etc with AS G101 then Wet Vac the residue out. Door shuts and hinges are soaked in AS G101 then brushed with a variety of brushes finally rinsed with Karcher. Once dried out polished by hand with AS Mirror Image. Rubber and plastics dressed with AS Highstyle.

Cheers


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Fantastic write up you've done a great job, I'm in the process of detailing my 1.8 ex 2006 you've given me some more ideas and solutions
Cheers
Neil


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Excellent work, just goes to show what can be done with a bit of patience and knowhow..... spot on fella.... can't wait to see the next one...

Sata


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

AMAZING !!!

Great work as usual


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunning work mate, looks like a new car.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Negaultra7 said:


> Fantastic write up you've done a great job, I'm in the process of detailing my 1.8 ex 2006 you've given me some more ideas and solutions
> Cheers
> Neil





sata said:


> Excellent work, just goes to show what can be done with a bit of patience and knowhow..... spot on fella.... can't wait to see the next one...
> 
> Sata


Many thanks for your comments - I'll post up something again soon.

Cheers


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Looks like you knocked 120k off that odometer.


----------

